# AISC DESIGN GUIDES



## EBAT75 (Jan 21, 2021)

Is the using and referencing of AISC Design Guides fair game in the SE exam? Some of the equations are not in the Specifications.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jan 21, 2021)

They aren't in the NCESS SE Exam Specs, so I wouldn't waste too much time on them or worry about them too much.


----------



## EBAT75 (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes, what prompted my curiosity was this. They are used in examples in the Seismic Design Manual. I suppose their justification could be, “the SDM is not for the exam only”. I will steer clear.


----------

